
Ask HN: How to chose a price for your digital product? - kazamos
Hello HN,
So the question I want to ask is: If you are selling a product, how do you know how much you&#x27;ll price it?<p>Thank you :)
======
taprun
You can't just pluck a price out of thin air. I mean, you could, but it
probably wouldn't provide the results you want.

You have to examine a number of things like the type of customer you're going
after, the market environment, your name recognition, your runway and many
others. Here's a simple framework that might be helpful. [0]

There is no law that you have to (or even should) price similarly to
substantially similar products. There are many market inefficiencies that may
allow you to charge much more than your supposed competitors. I'm writing a
book on that very subject right now. [1]

In the meantime, here's an example of a pricing page teardown that I performed
on Safari Books.[2] Looking at the mistakes they made may provide you with
some insight into the types of problems that you will want to avoid.

* [0] [https://taprun.com/framework/](https://taprun.com/framework/)

* [1] [http://taprun.com/premium/](http://taprun.com/premium/)

* [2] [https://taprun.com/examples/safari/](https://taprun.com/examples/safari/)

~~~
kazamos
Thank you for your advice and the links, good stuff +1

------
freehunter
Figure out how much your competitors are charging, then decide if you're
comparable to them, a value-oriented version of them, or a premium version of
them. If you're comparable, you're priced the same as them. If you're value,
you're their price minus 10% or so. Premium is +10% or so.

That being said, you need to at least cover the cost of running your servers.
Hopefully your competitor's pricing will do that. If not, you either need to
charge more or cut the cost of running your servers.

~~~
kazamos
Thank you :)

------
helen842000
The pain your product is solving must have a cost associated, either time or
money saved.

Anchor your price based on the value you bring, not 'what it costs to run the
service' \+ 20%

Speak to your ideal customers and learn what your service is worth.

~~~
kazamos
Yeah, but customers try to reduce the price, you know, pay the minimum always
:D

